#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Глютен

## Ануруддха

Информация к размышлению о пользе и возможном вреде глютена.


*Сухая пшеничная клейковина (глютен) – продукт нового тысячелетия*

Неудовлетворительное качество сырья для производства продуктов питания, в том числе и хлебобулочных изделий, вынуждает производителей использовать новые подходы для обеспечения их высокого качества и пищевой ценности. Для достижения этого и предназначена такая пищевая добавка, как сухая пшеничная клейковина.

Практически все страны мира при производстве пшеничной муки более 25 лет назад отказались от смешения зерна пшеницы с разным содержанием клейковины в целях получения муки «улучшенного» качества. Несмотря на то, что смешение зерна с различным содержанием клейковины позволяет усреднить количественный показатель клейковины в муке, но не обеспечивает получение необходимых хлебопекарных свойств муки. Мукомолы передовых европейских и американских стран, в процессе производства муки, в качестве корректирующей добавки используют СПК. При этом, для каждого типа исходного зерна подбирается соответствующая клейковина.

Основным прибором для определения корректирующей добавки служит альвеограф и на основе его показаний осуществляется введение необходимого количества клейковины нужного качества. В странах ЕС считается целесообразным добавление к муке европейских сортов пшеницы (среднее содержание в ней сухого белка порядка 10%) от 1 до 2% СПК. При этом улучшаются физические и реологические свойства теста и качество хлеба, которые соответствуют качеству хлеба, приготовленного из сортов пшеницы с содержанием белка 14-15%. Как правило, потребителям предлагается более 40 разновидностей муки для изготовления разнообразной хлебобулочной продукции от слоеных круассанов до булочек для гамбургеров и т.д.

Введение клейковины в муку с пониженным содержанием клейковины, во-первых, обогащает ее белком, которого не хватает, во-вторых, клейковина существенно улучшает качество хлеба. СПК позволяет создавать стабильную структуру теста, контролировать его растяжимость, увеличивать газоудерживающую способность, улучшать структурно-механические характеристики теста и, следовательно, качество конечного продукта - хлебобулочных изделий.

Эффективность применения СПК состоит в повышении водопоглотительной способности теста, улучшении его реологических свойств, основы качества хлеба. СПК позволяет создавать стабильную структуру теста, контролировать его растяжимость, увеличивать газо-удерживающую способность, улучшать структурно-механические характеристики теста и, следовательно, качество конечного продукта - хлебобулочных изделий. Эффективность применения СПК состоит в повышении водопоглотительной способности теста, улучшении его реологических свойств, основных показателей качества хлеба, увеличении объема и срока хранения - свежести хлеба, а также повышении выхода готовых изделий. Использование СПК позволяет стабилизировать качество муки и получать муку с заранее заданными качествами, удовлетворяющими любые требования пекарей.

Наибольшее количество клейковины в мире потребляется при хлебопечении, при изготовлении булочек, хлеба, кексов, печенья непосредственно на хлебопекарных предприятиях, а также при изготовлении теста для макаронных изделий и разнообразных равиолей (пельменей, вареников и т.д.). Большое количество СПК используется непосредственно для обогащения муки на мукомольных предприятиях. Помимо хлебопекарной отрасли, другими направлениями использования сухой клейковины являются производство мясных изделий, сыров, кормов и пищевых имитаторов ("дары моря" и т.д.). Сухая клейковина может заменять соевый изолят или соевую муку.

Фирма "МАЗПЕК" является дилером американского концерна "КАРГИЛЛ" и поставляет в Россию эту современную и качественную пищевую добавку. Ниже приводим общие сведения об этом продукте, технологические приемы применения в разных отраслях пищевой промышленности, о дизировках и результатах применения.

Основной проблемой питания в мире является недостаток белка и его несбалансированность в пищевом рационе людей. Белковые вещества, содержащиеся в зерне, образуя белковый комплекс, обусловливают качество зерна, поскольку в процессе его переработки в муку, а затем в тесто, белки образуют единый структурный каркас. Основу этого каркаса составляет взаимодействие, главным образом, двух групп белков – глиадина и глютенина, т.е. технологические свойства муки, ее способность давать высококачественный хлеб и макаронные изделия определяет не весь белок в целом, а только те белковые вещества, которые не растворяются в воде и солевых растворах и образуют вещество, называемое клейковиной.

Только при определенном уровне содержания и качества клейковины можно получить хлеб хорошего качества. Важным моментом является и то, что для повышения качества муки необходима, прежде всего, такая пищевая добавка, которая устраняла бы основную, наиболее распространенную причину низких хлебопекарных свойств муки – низкое содержание клейковины.

Качество хлебопекарной и мукомольной продукции определяется качеством основного сырья – муки. Хлебопекарные предприятия перерабатывают значительные объемы (до 60%) муки с пониженными хлебопекарными свойствами: низким содержанием клейковины, неудовлетворительным ее качеством – слабой или короткорвущейся клейковиной. Одним из способов улучшения или корректировки качества муки является добавление сухой пшеничной клейковины. Сухая клейковина является натуральным ингредиентом, поэтому не существует пределов, ограничивающих ее количество при использовании в качестве добавки.

Исследования, проведенные ГосНИИХП, показали целесообразность добавления от 1 до 3% сухой пшеничной клейковины при переработке муки с пониженным содержанием клейковины при всех способах тестоприготовления (опарном, безопарном, ускоренном). С.-Петербургским филиалом ГосНИИХП разработаны следующие рекомендации по использованию сухой клейковины: для улучшения физических и реологических свойств теста и качества хлеба из пшеничной муки вносить до 2% сухой клейковины; для улучшения структуры пористости и удельного объема хлеба при переработке муки с низкими хлебопекарными свойствами количество сухой клейковины может составлять 4-6% к массе муки; для разработки новых видов изделий, обогащенных растительным белком, количество сухой клейковины может быть увеличено в пределах от 20 до 40% к массе муки.

Сухая клейковина и различные смеси, полученные с ее использованием, находят широкое применение при выработке мучных кондитерских изделий. При приготовлении печенья сухая клейковина в количестве от 2 до 20% предварительно смешивается с мукой, затем осуществляется замес теста с остальными компонентами печенья.

От 5 до 50% сухой клейковины можно вводить в состав начинок для мучных кондитерских изделий. При этом получается начинка с влажностью 5-20%, что позволяет сохранить хрустящие свойства покровных слоев из вафель или бисквитов.

Сухая клейковина используется также для панировки и глазировки некоторых пищевых продуктов, т.к. применение жидкой и сухой панировки для жареных продуктов связано с рядом трудностей, особенно в случае выработки замороженных продуктов. Введение клейковины в состав смесей для обсыпки таких продуктов значительно повышает прилипание, уменьшает потери при приготовлении и улучшает внешний вид. При добавлении клейковины в жидкую панировку образуется пленка, уменьшающая потери жидкости и способствующая созданию хрустящей вкусовой поверхности. Сухая клейковина используется и для глазировки жареных орехов с солью и другими приправами.

Добавка 1-2% клейковины при изготовлении пиццы улучшает консистенцию, уменьшает проникновение влаги из начинки в корку.

Еще одно направление применения клейковины – приготовление готовых к употреблению зерновых завтраков, в состав которых входят пшеничные или овсяные отруби, жир, сушеные фрукты, орехи, витамины, минеральные добавки. Для обогащения готовых завтраков белком используется пшеничная клейковина или соевая мука. Введение клейковины не только обогащает их белком, но и способствует связыванию витаминов и минеральных веществ.

Клейковина является очень эффективной добавкой для связывания кусочков и обрезков мяса, из которых готовятся бифштексы, котлеты и др., а также для изготовления кулинарных рецептов, консервированной ветчины. Сухая клейковина используется как добавка в количестве от 2 до 6% в мясной и сосисочный фарши и другие мясные эмульсионные продукты. Изделия, содержащие клейковину, по вкусовым свойствам превосходили изделия, приготовленные с использованием казеината натрия, а также изделия без белковых добавок.

Гидролизованная клейковина, подвергнутая экструзии (прессованию), может использоваться при разработке новых продуктов питания – аналогов мяса, крабов и даже искусственной икры.

Вязкоупругие свойства клейковины позволяют применять ее при изготовлении аналогов сыра, имеющих текстуру и вкусовые качества натурального сыра. Сухая пшеничная клейковина в сочетании с соевым белком могут быть использованы для замены до 30% казеината натрия при изготовлении сыров; в количестве 3-6% от массы компонентов смеси может быть использована в производстве плавленых сыров. Наиболее высокая консистенция плавленых сыров отмечается при введении в рецептуру 3% клейковины во всем исследуемом диапазоне массовой доли влаги в готовом продукте 46-48%.

Пшеничная клейковина применяется при производстве кормов в рыбном хозяйстве, повышая их питательную ценность. Свойства клейковины обеспечивают связывание, необходимое для шариков и гранул корма, ее нерастворимость в воде уменьшает разрушение гранул и шариков. Вязкоупругие свойства клейковины улучшают жевательные свойства корма. Для этого клейковина экструдируется, насыщается воздухом, и на ее основе получается в зависимости от требований – либо плавающий, либо погружающийся на дно корм.

Пшеничная клейковина применяется как основа жевательной резинки, а также в косметических изделиях, таких как тушь для ресниц, и в фармацевтической промышленности для таблетирования.

Международная Ассоциация Производителей пшеничной клейковины была основана в 1979 году в штате Канзас, США и на протяжении 24 лет, активно следуя своему Уставу, с уже 17-тью своими членами представляет приблизительно 90% всего международного производства пшеничной клейковины.

Натуральная пшеничная клейковина одобрена американской Администрацией Продовольствия и Лекарственных Средств и Признана как безопасная (GRAS № 21 C. F. R. п. 184.1322) для использования в качестве белкового обогатителя муки, натурального наполнителя, стабилизатора, сгустителя и связующего вещества в кондитерских, а также колбасных и других мясных продуктах. Натуральная пшеничная клейковина также полностью соответствует требованиям чистоты и идентичности, предусмотренной кодексом FAO/ WHO Комитета «Эксперта по Продовольственным Добавкам».

Натуральная пшеничная клейковина защищена Кодексом стандартов пшеничной клейковины и одобрена для использования большинством стран во всем мире. Европейский дивизион американского концерна "КАРГИЛЛ", расположенный в Польше, поставляет в Россию концентрат сухой пшеничной клейковины высочайшего качества.

Основным направлением использования глютена являются продукты на основе пшеничной муки. Это хлебобулочные и кондитерские изделия, макаронные изделия, а также пельменное тесто. Более подробно предлагаю сейчас рассмотреть три направления.

Одним из важнейших показателей, характеризующих свойства пшеничной муки является количество клейковины. Клейковина выполняет две основные функции: является пластификатором, т.е. выполняет роль своеобразной смазки, придающей массе крахмальных зерен текучесть; является связующим веществом, соединяющим крахмальные зерна в единую тестовую массу. Первое свойство клейковины позволяет формовать тесто, второе — сохранять приданную тесту форму.

Уникальность клейковины состоит также в том, что сформированный при формовке теста клейковинный каркас, который удерживает массу крахмальных зерен в сырых изделиях, при опускании в кипящую воду, т.е. при варке пельменей, не только не разжижается, а напротив — фиксируется, упрочняется. Для производства пельменного теста оптимальное содержание клейковины в муке составляет приблизительно 28-30%. Использование глютена для производства пельменного теста позволяет:
уменьшить потери сухих веществ в процессе варки изделий (степень мутности варочной жидкости)
увеличить прочность сваренных изделий (они не становятся кашеобразными)
уменьшить степень слипаемости готовых пельменей.

Клейковина в макаронном производстве, во-первых, в качестве пластификатора позволяет формовать тесто, продавливая его через отверстия матрицы, во-вторых, в качестве связующего вещества сохранять приданную тесту форму.

Уникальность клейковины состоит также в том, что сформированный при прессовании теста клейковинный каркас, который удерживает массу крахмальных зерен в выпрессовываемых сырых изделиях и упрочняется затем при сушке изделий, при опускании в кипящую воду, т.е. при варке изделий, не только не разжижается, а напротив — фиксируется, упрочняется.

Анализ изменения варочных свойств макаронных изделий, изготовленных из муки с различным содержанием клейковины, показывает, что при содержании сырой клейковины от 28% до 40% изделия имеют примерно одинаковые значения каждого из показателей, характеризующих варочные свойства, а именно: время варки до готовности, увеличение массы (объема) сваренных изделий, потери сухих веществ изделий в процессе варки (степень мутности варочной жидкости), прочность сваренных изделий и степень их слипаемости.

В то же время при уменьшении содержания сырой клейковины в муке ниже 28% резко увеличиваются потери сухих веществ и степень слипаемости, и снижается прочность сваренных изделий (они становятся кашеобразными) вследствие чрезмерного ослабления структуры изделий: содержания клейковины не хватает для прочного соединения и удерживания клейстеризующихся зерен крахмала, которые, набухая разрывают непрочную решетку.

При увеличении же содержания клейковины в муке выше 40% для варки изделий требуется более длительное время, а готовые изделия имеют резинообразную структуру. Наконец, надо отметить, что содержание клейковины в исходной муке определяет белковую ценность макаронных изделий и обуславливает вкус и аромат сваренных изделий. (Рецептура макаронного теста зависит от качества муки, вида вырабатываемых макаронных изделий, способа их сушки и др. факторов. В рецептуре указывают количество и температуру муки и воды, влажность и температуру теста, а привыработке изделий с добавками – дозировку добавок).

Глютен также нашел свое применение и при производстве мясопродуктов (вареные и полукопченые колбасы и полуфабрикаты). Являясь водонерастворимым белком пшеничный глютен в процессе гидратации образует волокна. Возникающие между волокнами связи уплотняют фарш и придают готовому изделию упругую консистенцию. Однако, необходимо учитывать, что образуемые волокна неустойчивы к механической обработке (куттерование, интенсивное перемешивание). Поэтому глютен необходимо вносить на последней стадии обработки в куттере/мешалке. В зависимости от желаемого результата, норма закладки варьируется от 0.5% до 1.5% от массы готового фарша.

Основными направлениями применения клейковины остается мукомольная и хлебопекарная отрасли. В последние 25-30 лет использование сухой пшеничной клейковины выросло в десятки раз, особенно в передовых странах с развитой агропромышленной индустрией. В европейских странах добавление клейковины к слабой муке обусловлено экономией, т.к. сильная пшеница является дорогостоящей и обычно импортируется из США и Канады.

Таким образом, применение сухой пшеничной клейковины в условиях мукомольного завода позволяет: повысить пищевую ценность муки и хлеба благодаря обогащению муки таким ценным веществом, как растительный белок, что имеет важное значение для здоровья человека; эффективно управлять качеством выпускаемой продукции, вырабатывая муку со стабильными и стандартными свойствами; привлекать на продовольственные цели дополнительные ресурсы зерна из зерна пониженного качества (3-й, 5-й классы) при производстве сухой клейковины, позволяя в то же время более рационально использовать продовольственное зерно ценной и сильной пшеницы, идущей на хлебопекарный помол; получать прибыль мукомольным заводам за счет реализации более качественной муки по более высокой цене.

----------

Аньезка (26.08.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Светлана Батутене

Интеграция России в мировую экономику сделала доступным для обывателя такие полезные новшества, как супермаркеты и фастфуды. А вместе с ними россияне начали узнаваить о модифицированных продуктах, гормональном мясе, ожирении, аллергии и целиакии.


О последней загадочной болезни, про которую очень много известно на Западе, но еще мало известно у нас, принято не распространяться. Почему-то считается, что ею болеют только дети и передается она по наследству, и что страдающий этим странным заболеванием не может позволить себе есть хлеб.

Именно целиакия стала причиной того, что во всем мире стало снижаться потребление хлеба. Появились высказывания, что "хлеб - это яд". Особенно тяжело данная мысль воспринимается российскими врачами, ведь в сознании русского человека хлеб - это жизненная сила, и наши традиции хлебопечения одни из самых древних. Русскому человеку очень тяжело поверить в мысль, что если ты ешь хлеб, то ты чахнешь и загибаешься, подставляешь себя под риск заболеть раком или стать бесплодным. Для нас хлеб всегда был здоровьем и грудным детям в деревне вместо соски давали хлебный мякиш и росли они розовощекими крепышами без диареи и запоров, без диатеза и астматической аллергии. Что же такое произошло? Почему хлеб вдруг стал убивать людей?

Чтобы понять, почему российские врачи так неохотно верят в существование целиакии необходимо иметь в виду, что ядом в данном случае становится не хлеб, а все продукты содержащие глютен. Поэтому во всем цивилизованном мире наряду с обычными глютеносодержащими продуктами вам всегда предложат продукты, свободные от него. Разумеется, они будут в несколько раз дороже. Просто глютен пришел в нашу жизнь и отравил ее через хлеб. Только российский хлеб ядом никогда не был, но он им может стать. Для этого у него теперь есть все возможности.

Но для начала придется сказать правду о целиакии. Разрушительное действие глютена впервые было обнаружено в середине прошлого века в Европе. Первыми на эту проблему обратили внимание финны, заболеванию подвергались малыши в возрасте до двух лет. Поскольку симптомы проявлялись у детей, родился миф о наследственном характере недуга. Тогда же медики назвали целиакию заболеванием кишечника, вызванным повреждением ворсинок тонкой кишки, которое приводит к нарушению кишечного всасывания. Страшные симптомы болезни: вздутие живота, запоры, диарея, огромный живот и мышечная атрофия - у больных исчезали в считанные месяцы, сразу после того, как подопечным исключали из рациона хлеб. Так иностранные врачи пришли к мысли, что хлеб - это яд. Но поскольку по хлебной индустрии мог быть нанесен сокрушительный удар, возникновение болезни объяснили не качеством производимого хлеба, а генетикой. Дескать, есть такие странные люди, которые страдают непереносимостью хлебной клейковины.

Между тем американские и европейские хлебопеки вместо того, чтобы обратить внимание на тревожные тенденции, продолжали свою деятельность по дискредитации хлеба как здорового продукта. Делали они это, разумеется, не по злому умыслу, а исключительно из соображений бизнеса. В 1979 году в Америке, в штате Канзас, была создана Ассоциация производителей пшеничной клейковины, которая активно пропагандировала и продавала продукт нового тысячелетия, а именно сухую пшеничную клейковину - глютен.

Если отправиться в глубину веков и поднять старинные рецепты русских хлебопеков, то можно увидеть, что первостепенное значение они уделяли закваске и процессам брожения. В их представлении ценность хлеба заключалась в том, что он был живой, и жизнь ему отводилась короткая - не более двух суток. В древних рецептах подробно описывается, как бороться с очерствением или заплесневением, что нужно добавлять солод и пектин для удержания влаги, лецитин, то есть яйца, природные консерванты в виде сорбиновой кислоты и солей пропионовой кислоты. И всего одним предложением, в самом конце рецепта, о том, что для упругости хлебного теста можно использовать концентрат клейковины в размере 2-3% от веса муки.

Современные хлебопеки добавляют 4-6% клейковины только для улучшения структуры хлеба, а при разработке новых, дорогостоящих видов хлебной продукции, таких как печенье, кексы, вафли и бисквиты - от 20% до 40% клейковины. В составе начинок мучных и кондитерских изделий - до 50 % глютена от массы муки. Кроме того, глютен в качестве консерванта нашел широкое применение в обогащении готовых сухих завтраков, которые так любят наши дети, в йогуртах длительного хранения, в бифштексах, котлетах, замороженных продуктах, предназначенных для последующей жарки, сырах, крабовом мясе, искусственной рыбной икре, плавленых сырах, рыбных томатных консервах, шоколаде и жевательной резинке.

Больше других в использовании сухой пшеничной клейковины при производстве хлеба преуспели американцы. За последние 30 лет использование сухой пшеничной клейковины в мировом хлебопечении выросло в десятки раз, в первую очередь в передовых странах с развитой агропромышленной индустрией. Использование глютена позволяло хлебопекам добиваться пышного хлеба, который мог храниться и не портиться месяцами без особых финансовых, интеллектуальных и трудовых затрат. По признанию самих хлебопеков, тотальное засилье глютена в хлебопечении случилось исключительно по экономическим соображениям. Глютен добавляют в хлеб, чтобы удешевить его производство, потому что его использование позволяет производить качественный хлеб из низкосортной муки, а высокосортная мука очень дорога.

Под качеством подразумеваются визуальные параметры: такие как упругость, пышность и долгое хранение. Мысль о том, что хлеб должен быть живым, а не напичканным консервантами, ими в расчет не бралась. В свое оправдание хлебопеки развернули пропаганду глютена, как белкового продукта, имеющего важную ценность для здоровья человека и содержащего витамины группы В, А и Е. Их эстафету, правда, уже тогда, когда в Америке заговорили о необходимости производства безглютеновых продуктов, с утроенным усердием подхватили российские дилеры. Вот рекламный тезис для производителей хлебной продукции: "Стремительное развитие технологий хлебопекарной промышленности позволяет в наши дни производить хлеб с высоким содержанием глютена, сохраняющий свои питательные свойства в особой вакуумной упаковке до одного года". А вот и другой, круче первого: "Сухая клейковина является натуральным ингредиентом, поэтому не существует пределов, ограничивающих ее использование в качестве добавки".

Предел, к сожалению, есть и имя ему - человеческий организм, который противостоит, борется и отказывается мутировать, обрекая человека на нечеловеческие страдания. Метеоризм, зловонный кал, афтозные язвы десен, потеря белизны зубов, мышечные судороги, менструальные боли, вздутие живота, аменорея, анемия, анорексия, болезненность суставов, запоры, депрессии, поведенческие проблемы, диарея, дерматиты, бесплодие у мужчин и женщин, общее недомогание, мышечная слабость, остеопороз, рвота, ожирение или наоборот, потеря в весе, рахитичный живот - это все признаки целиакии. За последние 40 лет клинические исследования в области этого заболевания потрясли врачей.

Поскольку глютен является водонерастворимым белком, он не растворяется не только в воде, но и в солях. Когда глютена в человеческом организме становится в избытке, он забивается в тонком кишечнике, как цемент, склеивая его тончайшие ворсинки, вызывая дистрофию тонкой кишки. В таком состоянии кишечник уже не в состоянии всасывать ни витамины, ни другие полезные вещества, о которых говорится в рекламных проспектах "продвинутых хлебопеков".

Результаты исследований украинских ученых, которые выявили скрытые формы болезни и назвали ее немой целиакией, похоже, могут уронить хлебные продажи в разы. Вячеслав Передерия, украинский гастроэнтеролог и заведующий кафедрой факультетской терапии N 1 Национального медицинского университета им. А. Богомольца опроверг утверждения о том, что целиакия - наследственное заболевание. Он заявил, что за последние годы целиакия стала самым частым заболеванием тонкого кишечника, которое поражает людей любого возраста, преимущественно взрослых в возрасте от 20 до 70 лет. Среди потребителей хлеба до 20 лет это заболевание встречается редко.

Выводы, к которым пришли украинские ученые, свидетельствует о том, что глютен накапливается в организме человека долгие годы, вызывая тяжелейшие патологии, которые врачи не могут связать с их истинной причиной. По мнению украинских ученых целиакия только в 30% имеет кишечные симптомы и в 70% - не кишечные. Кроме того, она маскируется под другие заболевания, такие как диабет первого типа, гепатит, колит, артрит, злокачественные опухоли, клеточные лимфомы, размягчение костной ткани, ротоглоточный рак и рак толстой и тонкой кишки. Современная медицина не готова к такому повороту событий. Но самое трагическое, что непосредственная связь между потреблением в пищу продуктов, содержащих глютен, и клиническими симптомами отсутствует, как, к примеру, при аллергии. Иными словами, если ребенок любит булки в фастфуде, сыр, шоколад, сосиски, жевательную резинку, то, став взрослым, он может заболеть, к примеру, раком тонкой кишки. И вряд ли традиционный врач сможет установить, что причиной всему глютен.

По мнению Вячеслава Передерия, глютен стал ядом в результате резкого изменения питания человека и экологии. Повреждение стенок кишечника приводит к непереносимости лактозы, сахарозы, препятствует процессам метаболизма и вызывает интоксикацию. Короче, зацементировав кишечник глютеном, вы вряд ли можете рассчитывать на то, что пища, которую вы потребляете, пойдет вам в прок. Скорей всего она также станет ядом.

По счастью, Россия не является продвинутой агропромышленной страной, поэтому ее отсталость в данном случае сыграла на пользу здоровью нации. Российский хлеб, во многом благодаря тому, что он все еще не стал товаром, а продолжает оставаться социальным продуктом, можно употреблять в пищу без угрозы для жизни. Тот, кто бывал за границей, хорошо помнит хруст на зубах этих ужасных "пластмассовых" булок, без вкуса и запаха, которые жуешь, как бумагу, или вид этого нарезанного хлеба для тостов в вакуумной упаковке, безжизненного и не покрывающегося плесенью месяцами. Тот, кто долго жил за границей, наверняка помнит жидкое тесто для блинов в специальных бутылках, которое не портится месяцами вне холодильника и глютеновую муку на прилавках супермаркетов, из которой русские эмигранты тщетно пытаются состряпать натуральные российские калачи, куличи и шаньги.

"Продвинутые" российские маркетологи, видимо ничего не знающие о тяжелых последствиях воздействия глютена на свой организм, вещают о прорыве на хлебном рынке России и "потребительской революции" в этом рыночном сегменте. Впав в эйфорию, видимо, в ожидании прибылей, они прогнозируют рост объемов продаж замороженного хлеба в России по самым скромным оценкам до 30% в год. Они призывают крупных производителей, то есть хлебозаводы, переориентироваться на западные технологии и производство хлеба из замороженного полуфабриката для массового сегмента. По их мнению, это поможет дремучей России приблизиться к Западу и стать цивилизованной хлебной державой. Что ждет российского потребителя, когда хлеб в нашей стране станет товаром? Ответ очевиден: ничего хорошего.

Помимо вредного воздействия глютена на кишечники россиян, апологетам синтетического заморского хлеба стоит помнить и о том, что в Америке и Европе потребление хлеба ежегодно снижается, а количество безглютеновых ресторанов и магазинов растет. Может быть, по этой причине технологии по производству глютенового замороженного хлеба ломятся в Россию под видом современных, чтобы нас, до сих пор носящих верюги и лапти и месящих тесто на дрожжах, научить уму-разуму. Только в царской России пекли самый лучший в мире хлеб, и тайны хлебопечения русских калачей могут стать неоспоримым конкурентным преимуществом современных российских хлебопеков, а хлеб не превратится в яд, а станет, как издревле повелось на Руси, - всему голова.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (26.08.2012), Аньезка (26.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

Спросите о вредности хлеба английскую королеву.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Неудовлетворительное качество сырья для производства продуктов питания, в том числе и хлебобулочных изделий, вынуждает производителей использовать новые подходы для обеспечения их высокого качества и пищевой ценности. ///


Вместо "новые подходы" прочитал, пардон, "отходы".  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (26.08.2012), Нико (26.08.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Все это хорошо, но я одного не смогла понять:



> По счастью, Россия не является продвинутой агропромышленной страной, поэтому ее отсталость в данном случае сыграла на пользу здоровью нации. Российский хлеб, во многом благодаря тому, что он все еще не стал товаром, а продолжает оставаться социальным продуктом, *можно употреблять в пищу без угрозы для жизни*.


Российский хлеб не содержит глютен? Он не из пшеницы? Или угроза для жизни именно в химической добавке СПК?

----------

Hang Gahm (27.08.2012), Елена Саяпина (27.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Интеграция России в мировую экономику сделала доступным для обывателя такие полезные новшества, как супермаркеты и фастфуды. А вместе с ними россияне начали узнаваить о модифицированных продуктах, гормональном мясе, ожирении, аллергии и целиакии.


после этой фразы дальше можно не читать. Конечно, ни ожирения, ни аллергии, ни целиакии в СССР не было. Модифицированный продуктов, коенчно, тоже не было. Маргарина в СССР не существовало как класса, а как же. А про кобминаты по производству искусственного белка вы никогда не слышали? А моя семья имела счастье жить недалеко от такого.

----------

Буль (27.08.2012), Иван Денисов (28.08.2012), Иляна (27.08.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Все это хорошо, но я одного не смогла понять:
> 
> Российский хлеб не содержит глютен? Он не из пшеницы? Или угроза для жизни именно в химической добавке СПК?


По всей видимости автор статьи пытается или проводит границу между естественным глютеном, который есть, к примеру, в пшенице и глютеном который добавляется искуственно, для технологических целей и в больших количествах, и который является большой нагрузкой для кишечника.

----------

Wyrd (27.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> По всей видимости автор статьи пытается или проводит границу между естественным глютеном, который есть, к примеру, в пшенице и глютеном который добавляется искуственно, для технологических целей и в больших количествах, и который является большой нагрузкой для кишечника.


целиакия - врожденное заболевание. Его не приобретают в течение жизни. Оно или есть, или нет. Если оно есть, глютен нельзя никакой. Если его нет - то просихождение глютена кишечнику безразлично. Есть несколько знакомых детей с этим заболеванием, но у  всех оно врожденное, диагностирванное в том возрасте, в котором детям хлеб еще не дают.

Давайте тогда уж устроим истерику на тему вреда грудного вскармливания, потому что у достаточно большого числа малденцев есть непереносимость лактозы (и такая проблема встречается гораздо чаще, чем целиакия). У меня у самой один из детей не переносил лактозу до 5 лет. А потом как бабка отшептала, никто из врачей объяснить не может, как вотт оно так получилось. Как известно, медицина наука неточная, поэтому денег не возвращает.

----------

Neroli (27.08.2012), Буль (27.08.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Предлагаю еще насчет казеина в молоке задуматься. 
Википедия:



> Присутствует в молоке в несвободном виде — в казеинате кальция. Составляет основную массу *творога*. Применяется в производстве *красок, клеев, пластмасс*, искусственных пищевых продуктов.





> Казеиновый клей — клей, основным веществом которого выступает *Казеин*. Изготавливается из высушенного и обезжиренного *творога* путём размола.


 :Confused:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

есть отличная картинка, оченьмне нравится. Для любителей всего натурально, а занчит безвредного.

----------

AndyZ (27.08.2012), Буль (27.08.2012), Иляна (27.08.2012), Тао (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> есть отличная картинка, оченьмне нравится. Для любителей всего натурально, а занчит безвредного.


Стоп, Вы это серьёзно? И про какие именно яблоки речь?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

практически любой сорт яблок содержит эти вещества, правда в различных дозировках, в зависимости от сорта. Какое именно вещство вас заставлет думать, что это гнусный навет на яблоки? Лимонная кислота? Пектин или глютамин?

----------


## Нико

> практически любой сорт яблок содержит эти вещества, правда в различных дозировках, в зависимости от сорта. Какое именно вещство вас заставлет думать, что это гнусный навет на яблоки? Лимонная кислота? Пектин или глютамин?


Ну, ароматизаторы? Эмульгаторы? Усилители вкуса?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ну, ароматизаторы? Эмульгаторы? Усилители вкуса?


эээ, вы не могли бы перформулировать вопрос, потому что я не оченьпоняла, что вы спрашиваете.

----------


## Нико

> эээ, вы не могли бы перформулировать вопрос, потому что я не оченьпоняла, что вы спрашиваете.


Ну у Вас же на схеме всё это написано.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ну у Вас же на схеме всё это написано.


я знаю, что написано на схеме. Я не понимаю, в чем заключается ваш вопрос. Вы правда не знаете, что в яблоках много пектина?

----------


## Нико

> я знаю, что написано на схеме. Я не понимаю, в чем заключается ваш вопрос. Вы правда не знаете, что в яблоках много пектина?


Нет, я про искусственные добавки.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Нет, я про искусственные добавки.


это НЕ искуственные добавки. Эти добавки природой заложены в любом яблоке.

----------


## Нико

> это НЕ искуственные добавки. Эти добавки природой заложены в любом яблоке.


Усилители вкуса и ароматизаторы тоже? Извините, может, у Вас только левая сторона схемы считается рабочей. А я на правую посмотрела.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Усилители вкуса и ароматизаторы тоже? Извините, может, у Вас только левая сторона схемы считается рабочей. А я на правую посмотрела.


"Как с дельфином разговариваешь" (с)

Вы правда считаете, что глютаминаовая кислота не содержится в продуктах по определению?  :Smilie:  А запах по-вашему,состоит из какихвеществ? Именно из араматизаторов. Натуральных. А названия у нихда, страшные. А чо делать? Химия ж. Хоть и натурального происхождения, но химия все-равно.

----------


## Нико

> "Как с дельфином разговариваешь" (с)
> 
> Вы правда считаете, что глютаминаовая кислота не содержится в продуктах по определению?  А запах по-вашему,состоит из какихвеществ? Именно из араматизаторов. Натуральных. А названия у нихда, страшные. А чо делать? Химия ж. Хоть и натурального происхождения, но химия все-равно.


А химия откуда берётся? Вот у моей мамы яблоки в саду растут без химии. Что такое "натуральные ароматизаторы" -- мне неведомо....

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> А химия откуда берётся? Вот у моей мамы яблоки в саду растут без химии. Что такое "натуральные ароматизаторы" -- мне неведомо....


Яблоня их производит, яблоня... Иначе невкусно будет, да.

----------


## Нико

Неужели яблоня превратилась в химическую фабрику?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Неужели яблоня превратилась в химическую фабрику?


можно подумать, ваше тело не является химической фабрикой...

----------


## Аньезка

Видимо, эта картинка призвана показать нам, что если встречаешь в составе на этикетке, например, бутан 1-ол - расслабься, он из яблочка!

----------


## Иляна

> Неужели яблоня превратилась в химическую фабрику?


Вы точно такая же химическая фабрика как и яблоня. Все вокруг состоит из атомов, которые соединяются в молекулы. Химия как наука - именно об этом. Хотя она менее романтична, чем химия как страшилка.

А еще наше эмоциональное состояние часто можно точно так же расписать в виде химических формул, как и то яблочко (картинка - супер!). Но это не значит, что в этом есть что-то уничижительное или человек, которого таким образом расписали, внебрачный сын Терминатора.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Видимо, эта картинка призвана показать нам, что если встречаешь в составе на этикетке, например, бутан 1-ол - расслабься, он из яблочка!


эта картинка призвана показать, что перед тем, как впадать в истрику на тему Е-шек, неплохо было бы узнать, из чего на самом деле состоят продукты. Вы знаете, что при употреблении чипсов основнуюугрозу представляет сама картошка, из которой эти чипсы сделаны, а вовсе не все те добавки, которые используются? Даю подсказку: "солонин".

----------


## Нико

Всё, яблок больше не ем. )))))

----------


## Won Soeng

Мы называем натуральными вещества полученные из органических источников естественным путем (без химических преобразований, то есть экстракция, без разрушения и восстановления соединения, без промежуточных веществ). Остальные вещества мы называем синтезированными (т.е. полученные посредством реактивов, и реакций, не свойственных естественному метаболизму в природе) или синтетическими (если в природе вообще нет процесса получения таких веществ)

Претензии к "ненатуральному" чаще всего заключаются в том, что синтезированные и синтетические вещества не апробированы естественным метаболическим циклом растений и животных и могут, при сходстве состава, выходить за разумные границы пропорций (например, содержание отдельных элементов может сильно превышать нормальное или напротив быть намного ниже необходимого для поддержания естественного метаболического цикла в организме). Такого же рода претензии и к генетической модификации.

Но, в целом, наш организм приучен к всевозможным вкусовым добавкам (например, к соли), в количествах, превышающих необходимые и наш метаболизм уже трудно назвать естественным.
Поэтому большинство подобных претензий - фрагментарны, популистичны, а еще чаще - драматичны и даже истеричны (т.е. преследуют не столько цель улучшения здоровья, сколько цель привлечения внимания)

----------

Neroli (27.08.2012), Буль (27.08.2012), Елена Саяпина (27.08.2012), Слава Эркин (29.08.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Здесь, в Израиле, уже несколько лет как истерия на тему глютена.
Множество компаний, как я понимаю, заработало много денег на том, что выпускают еду с пометкой "не содержит глютен".
А моя троюродная сестра даже закодировалась от употребления мучного и всяческого глютено-содержащего. Работа ЖКТ у нее, действительно, улучшилась после этого.

----------

Won Soeng (27.08.2012), Ануруддха (27.08.2012), Слава Эркин (29.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

умеют у вас в Израиле делать деньги  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (27.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Всё, яблок больше не ем. )))))


хм, думаю,по помидорам картина еще хуже будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> хм, думаю,по помидорам картина еще хуже будет


Если Вы схемку не нарисуете. Кстати, мой любимый продукт --это Бигмак. )))))

----------


## Ануруддха

В общем мысль данной темы простая, желающие могут относительно легко оценить на себе - если у вас проблемы с ЖКТ (и даже если их нет) попробуйте некоторое время не есть хлеб во всех его проявлениях, включая изделия из теста, макароны, печенье и прочие глютеновые перегибы. И проверьте свои ощущения до и после.

Остальную информацию можно легко найти в сети. Тема закрыта.

----------

Слава Эркин (29.08.2012)

----------

